
Vim 7.4a ready for beta testing  - jvm
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_use/N8jzif4e9L8
======
vito
And just like that, a new MacVim snapshot:

[https://code.google.com/p/macvim/downloads/detail?name=MacVi...](https://code.google.com/p/macvim/downloads/detail?name=MacVim-
snapshot-67.tbz&can=2&q=)

~~~
TallboyOne
Now for homebrew next hopefully :D

~~~
mparramon
It should appear here soon:
[https://github.com/b4winckler/macvim](https://github.com/b4winckler/macvim)

~~~
TallboyOne
[https://code.google.com/p/macvim/downloads/detail?name=MacVi...](https://code.google.com/p/macvim/downloads/detail?name=MacVim-
snapshot-67-Mountain-Lion.tbz&can=2&q=)

------
TallboyOne
Nice! How long does vim usually stay in beta? I'm not familiar with Vim's
release cycle

~~~
alecdbrooks
I'm not either familiar either, so I looked.

There were 28 days between the announcement of 7.3a and 7.3, 46 between 7.2a
and 7.2, and 7 between 7.1a and 7. It took 45 days to go from 7's first beta
to stable release.

For many of these, there were several beta releases, so there's a good chance
we'll see a 7.4b or 7.4c. I would say that it certainly won't take more than
two months before 7.4 is released and probably will take less than a month.

You can sign up for vim-announce here:
[http://www.vim.org/maillist.php](http://www.vim.org/maillist.php).

Sources: 7.3a:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/lSlC6cUV5TY](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/lSlC6cUV5TY)

7.3
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_announce/ZsAu_RU...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_announce/ZsAu_RUjVUs)

7.2a:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_multibyte/FVRKk5...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_multibyte/FVRKk5N5YcA)

7.2:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_announce/LIlnHdk...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_announce/LIlnHdkogS8)

7.1a: [http://vim.1045645.n5.nabble.com/Vim-version-7-1a-BETA-
has-b...](http://vim.1045645.n5.nabble.com/Vim-version-7-1a-BETA-has-been-
released-td1223481.html)

7.1:
[http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vimannounce/message/178](http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vimannounce/message/178)

7:
[http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vimannounce/message/161](http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vimannounce/message/161)

7b (there was no 7a, apparently):
[http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vimannounce/message/153](http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/vimannounce/message/153)

------
kunai
Does anyone even use Vim without plugins anymore? I tend to vacillate between
vim and nvi. My vim setup is usual vim, with Powerline, NERDTree, CtrlP,
TagBar, and omnicomplete, but whenever I use vanilla nvi to edit a config
file, it's refreshingly simple and clean
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p1QaS8hzLc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p1QaS8hzLc)).

Anyone use vanilla vim? nvi? Some other visual ex editor that I don't know
about?

~~~
pjungwir
I have a very short .vimrc, and beyond that my only "plugin" is tmux. :-) For
my Rails work, I run one vim in app/models, one in app/controllers, another in
app/views, app/assets/stylesheets, and app/assets/javascripts, each in a
separate tmux session. That's the right-hand terminal. In the left-hand
terminal I have tmux sessions for git, the server log, a db connection, specs,
and another miscellaneous vim session for migrations, config edits, Rake
tasks, etc.

I use a separate xfce workspace for each client, arranged horizontally in one
row. Sometimes I fill up five at a time. Keeping each project in a separate
workspace gives me good isolation between them.

I don't really have anything against adding plugins, but with this setup I'm
very fast already. I just glanced at Ctrl-P, and I'm not sure it'd add much.
I'm pretty good at saying `:!grep -r foo ..` to search all of `app` whenever
necessary.

If there were such a thing as a vim spellchecker that understood LaTeX, now
_that 's_ a plugin I'd be interested in. . . .

~~~
lsiebert
If I understand what you want, I believe Vim-LaTeX does what you want
[http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=475](http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=475)

------
btipling
I hope we see a proper event loop for 7.5.

------
lymanlai
I have switch to subl for coding, only sometimes on the ssh client to edit
some stuff on server need vim

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
I did this too, but I'm using the Vintageous plugin which has very good vi
emulation. Not everything, of course, but it's got some momentum, has a ton of
features already(most of the ones I know by muscle memory anyway) and gets
frequent updates.

So far it feels awesome, this modal editing with modern features, but I
haven't used Sublime Text 3 enough to form a good opinion on why I like it
yet. Mostly, I'm like "that minimap is pretty cool!". But I'm also using it
like vim, so it's not like it's all sublime anyway.

~~~
mmgutz
Why does everyone love that minimap? It takes up space and you get the same
result by clicking/dragging the scollbar. My co-worker uses it like a big fat
scrollbar.

~~~
lsiebert
I think because it provides a visual reference for not just where in the file
you are, but how the whole file looks, and lets you say, "I want to go there."

Actually, I think you could probably make a vim plugin that emulated it's
functionality, though probably not with it being readable.

